# How do you know when your fertility is returning while breastfeeding?



## olimama826 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey mothers! My almost 6-month-old son is EBF, no pacifiers, no bottles, no solids, fed on demand, etc. I have friends that have had their first postpartum period at 8 weeks and some at 16 months (and everything in between.) I noticed a pretty good deal of EWCM the other day and I'm wondering (hoping not!) if it means that I ovulated. I have had a little bit of EWCM and little twinges at a few points since he's been born, but so far no period. (Yay!)

I have some questions:

Can you get EWCM while breastfeeding and it not mean ovulation?

Can you ovulate while breastfeeding and not have a period afterwards?

How will I know when my fertility is back before the period comes?

What was your first postpartum period like? (Mine were hoooooorrible before I got pregnant so I'm hoping that they're milder and not as painful once they do return.

Did your milk change when your periods came back?

DH and I would like to have our kids close-ish together (like born 2 years apart) but I plan on breastfeeding as long as possible. Has anyone successfully nursed through a pregnancy and then tandem nursed?

Sorry for asking so many questions...you don't have to answer them all. )

(BTW, I cross-posted in the Breastfeeding Forum.)

Thanks!


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey mama! So, yes, my experience shows that ewcm is absolutely possible at random times during your breastfeeding experience. In fact, I was in LAM for 28 months! Didn't get my first ppaf until last month









My only hint that my moontime was possibly approaching was a dramatic increase in my libido that coincided with copious ewcm, and some really gnarly nipple soreness, about a week before it came. I had had the ewcm and nipple soreness at various other points, but throwing in the heightened sex drive made me suspect ovulation.

Haven't had another period, and no signs of ovulation, since, on CD36! I'm hoping my cycle is just aligned with the lunar cycles, so I'm expecting to ovulate next week







We want our children more ecologically spaced (3-4 years), so this had definitely worked for us!

I did have one instance of brief spotting about a month before I got my first period, but my flow was significant and normal when I finally came. I for the milk changing, my son still nursed the same (if not more, because he was getting over a stomach virus) and didn't say or do anything that would lead me to believe it had changed.
Good luck with everything!


----------



## lockhart36 (Jan 25, 2011)

After my last pregnancy AF returned when I was 18 months PP in the middle of a rustic camping trip, of course. I honestly had no idea it was coming and didn't see an increase in CM until I started to chart and was more in tune with my body and more observant. My pp period was worse than my norm at first, as far as cramping and irritability, etc, but that seemed to even out and return to normal after a few months. My DS is now 33mo and still nursing. I notice that I have more nipple sensitivity when I am ovulating and when on my period. I also notice that when I am ovulating my milk supply seems to drop a bit, but never enough to be a concern. My boys are a little over 2 years apart, but with DS1 I exclusively pumped (long story) from 4mo to 13mo so I don't have any tandem nursing advice, but I am interested to see what others say as we are thinking about TTC soon.


----------



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

I did not have signs of fertility while nursing until AF came back when my dd was 28 months old. I'm puzzled how that happened as dd's level of nursing was as frequent as before. I've had 3 cycles since, ranging from 29-44 days. I would get EWCM randomly in my cycle, the later one is usually 12-14 days before I'd get my period. Prior to dd, I did not have EWCM at all, so this is all new to me.

My period is about the same as before from before I had my daughter-- same cramps, length, flow, ec.

I think my milk supply is lower now, but dd nurses a lot for comfort, so it doesn't matter to her.

I'm currently in 2ww, and hoping to get pregnant and tandem nurse, since dd is nowhere near ready to wean.


----------



## BabySmurf (Apr 27, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olimama826*
> 
> Hey mothers! My almost 6-month-old son is EBF, no pacifiers, no bottles, no solids, fed on demand, etc. I have friends that have had their first postpartum period at 8 weeks and some at 16 months (and everything in between.) I noticed a pretty good deal of EWCM the other day and I'm wondering (hoping not!) if it means that I ovulated. I have had a little bit of EWCM and little twinges at a few points since he's been born, but so far no period. (Yay!)
> 
> ...


----------



## salr (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes I've successfully nursed through pregnancy and then tandemed. My milk didn't go away but I did have some aversion to nursing to work through in the second trimester. Mostly we accomplished that by limiting nursing to a minimal time with a countdown. And night weaning.


----------

